# الكحولات واستخدامتها في الصناعه



## h.chemist (6 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أعضاء المنتدى المحترمين أقدم لكم هذا البحث المتكامل إن شاء الله عن الأغوال (الكحولات) Alcohol
الأغوال في اللغة :
الأغوال مفردها كلمة غول بفتح الغين أي ما يغول العقل أي يذهبه وقد أطلقه الكيميائيون العرب على نواتج التخمر و منه أخذ الغربيون كلمة كحول Alcohol .
تعريف الأغوال : هي مركبات عضوية تحتوي على مجموعة الهيدروكسيل OH-.
الصيغة العامة للأغوال : ROH
المجموعة الوظيفية : مجموعة الهيدروكسيل.
* تعتبر الأغوال من مشتقات الماء بسبب استبدال ذرة هيدروجين واحدة من الماء بمجموعة الكيلية واحدة.
تصنيف الأغوال :
تصنف الأغوال حسب عدد ذرات الكربون أو عدد المجموعات الألكيلية المرتبطة مباشرة بذرة الكربون التي تحتوي على مجموعة الهيدروكسيل كما يلي :
1) الأغوال الأولية (1) ْ :هي الأغوال التي ترتبط فيها مجموعة الهيدروكسيل بذرة كربون ترتبط مباشرة بذرة كربون واحدة.






2) الأغوال الثانوية (2) ْ :هي الأغوال التي ترتبط فيها مجموعة الهيدروكسيل بذرة كربون ترتبط مباشرة بها ذرتي كربون.





الأغوال الثالثية (3) ْ : هي الأغوال التي ترتبط فيها مجموعة الهيدروكسيل بذرة كربون ترتبط مباشرة بثلاث ذرات كربون.





تسمية الأغوال :
أ) التسمية الشائعة :
غول + الكيلي








وهناك بعض الأسماء الشائعة للأغوال متعددة الهيدروكسيل كما يلي :




ب) التسمية النظامية :
1) يتم اختيار أطول سلسلة كربونية مستمرة تحتوي على مجموعة الهيدروكسيل OH- كمركب ألكاني أساسي ونضيف إليها المقطع (ول).
2) ترقم السلسلة بحيث تعطى ذرة الكربون الحاملة لمجموعة الهيدروكسيل أصغر رقم ممكن بغض النظر عن موقع المجموعات الفرعية الأخرى.









وهناك بعض الأسماء الشائعة للأغوال متعددة الهيدروكسيل كما يلي :




ب) التسمية النظامية :
1) يتم اختيار أطول سلسلة كربونية مستمرة تحتوي على مجموعة الهيدروكسيل OH- كمركب ألكاني أساسي ونضيف إليها المقطع (ول).
2) ترقم السلسلة بحيث تعطى ذرة الكربون الحاملة لمجموعة الهيدروكسيل أصغر رقم ممكن بغض النظر عن موقع المجموعات الفرعية الأخرى.
























الخواص الفيزيائية للأغوال :
* ارتفاع ذائبية الأغوال في الماء : 
1) جزيئات الأغوال تذوب في المذيبات القطبية مثل الماء للأسباب التالية:
أ) لأن جزيئات الأغوال قطبية لوجود فرق في السالبية الكهربية بين الكربون والأكسجين (C-O) وبين الأكسجين والهيدروجين (O-H)
ب) وجود روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئات الأغوال والماء كما يلي :





مثال: الغول الإيثيلي أعلى ذائبية في الماء من الايثان لأنه قطبي ويكون روابط هيدروجينية مع الماء.

2) ذائبية الأغوال تقل في الماء كلما زادت الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة الجزء الهيدروكربوني غير القطبي فيها.
مثال : ذائبية الايثانول في الماء أعلى من ذائبية البنتانول لأن كتلته الجزيئية أقل بسبب قلة الجزء الهيدروكربوني فيه.

* ارتفاع درجة الغليان للأغوال:
1) درجة غليان الأغوال مرتفعة للأسباب التالية:

1) لأن الأغوال قطبية بسبب وجود فرق في السالبية الكهربية بين الكربون والأكسجين (C-O) وبين الأكسجين والهيدروجين (O-H)

2) تحتوي على روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاتها كما يلي :




مثال: الغول الإيثيلي أعلى في درجة الغليان من الايثان لأنه قطبي ويكون روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاته.
2) درجة غليان الأغوال تزداد كلما زادت الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات.
مثال : درجة غليان البنتانول أعلى من الايثانول لأن كتلته الجزيئية أعلى بسبب زيادة قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات


الخواص الفيزيائية للأغوال :
* ارتفاع ذائبية الأغوال في الماء : 
1) جزيئات الأغوال تذوب في المذيبات القطبية مثل الماء للأسباب التالية:
أ) لأن جزيئات الأغوال قطبية لوجود فرق في السالبية الكهربية بين الكربون والأكسجين (C-O) وبين الأكسجين والهيدروجين (O-H)
ب) وجود روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئات الأغوال والماء كما يلي :





مثال: الغول الإيثيلي أعلى ذائبية في الماء من الايثان لأنه قطبي ويكون روابط هيدروجينية مع الماء.

2) ذائبية الأغوال تقل في الماء كلما زادت الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة الجزء الهيدروكربوني غير القطبي فيها.
مثال : ذائبية الايثانول في الماء أعلى من ذائبية البنتانول لأن كتلته الجزيئية أقل بسبب قلة الجزء الهيدروكربوني فيه.

* ارتفاع درجة الغليان للأغوال:
1) درجة غليان الأغوال مرتفعة للأسباب التالية:

1) لأن الأغوال قطبية بسبب وجود فرق في السالبية الكهربية بين الكربون والأكسجين (C-O) وبين الأكسجين والهيدروجين (O-H)

2) تحتوي على روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاتها كما يلي :




مثال: الغول الإيثيلي أعلى في درجة الغليان من الايثان لأنه قطبي ويكون روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاته.
2) درجة غليان الأغوال تزداد كلما زادت الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات.
مثال : درجة غليان البنتانول أعلى من الايثانول لأن كتلته الجزيئية أعلى بسبب زيادة قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات


الخواص الفيزيائية للأغوال :
* ارتفاع ذائبية الأغوال في الماء : 
1) جزيئات الأغوال تذوب في المذيبات القطبية مثل الماء للأسباب التالية:
أ) لأن جزيئات الأغوال قطبية لوجود فرق في السالبية الكهربية بين الكربون والأكسجين (C-O) وبين الأكسجين والهيدروجين (O-H)
ب) وجود روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئات الأغوال والماء كما يلي :





مثال: الغول الإيثيلي أعلى ذائبية في الماء من الايثان لأنه قطبي ويكون روابط هيدروجينية مع الماء.

2) ذائبية الأغوال تقل في الماء كلما زادت الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة الجزء الهيدروكربوني غير القطبي فيها.
مثال : ذائبية الايثانول في الماء أعلى من ذائبية البنتانول لأن كتلته الجزيئية أقل بسبب قلة الجزء الهيدروكربوني فيه.

* ارتفاع درجة الغليان للأغوال:
1) درجة غليان الأغوال مرتفعة للأسباب التالية:

1) لأن الأغوال قطبية بسبب وجود فرق في السالبية الكهربية بين الكربون والأكسجين (C-O) وبين الأكسجين والهيدروجين (O-H)

2) تحتوي على روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاتها كما يلي :




مثال: الغول الإيثيلي أعلى في درجة الغليان من الايثان لأنه قطبي ويكون روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاته.
2) درجة غليان الأغوال تزداد كلما زادت الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات.
مثال : درجة غليان البنتانول أعلى من الايثانول لأن كتلته الجزيئية أعلى بسبب زيادة قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات


الخواص الفيزيائية للأغوال :
* ارتفاع ذائبية الأغوال في الماء : 
1) جزيئات الأغوال تذوب في المذيبات القطبية مثل الماء للأسباب التالية:
أ) لأن جزيئات الأغوال قطبية لوجود فرق في السالبية الكهربية بين الكربون والأكسجين (C-O) وبين الأكسجين والهيدروجين (O-H)
ب) وجود روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئات الأغوال والماء كما يلي :





مثال: الغول الإيثيلي أعلى ذائبية في الماء من الايثان لأنه قطبي ويكون روابط هيدروجينية مع الماء.

2) ذائبية الأغوال تقل في الماء كلما زادت الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة الجزء الهيدروكربوني غير القطبي فيها.
مثال : ذائبية الايثانول في الماء أعلى من ذائبية البنتانول لأن كتلته الجزيئية أقل بسبب قلة الجزء الهيدروكربوني فيه.

* ارتفاع درجة الغليان للأغوال:
1) درجة غليان الأغوال مرتفعة للأسباب التالية:

1) لأن الأغوال قطبية بسبب وجود فرق في السالبية الكهربية بين الكربون والأكسجين (C-O) وبين الأكسجين والهيدروجين (O-H)

2) تحتوي على روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاتها كما يلي :




مثال: الغول الإيثيلي أعلى في درجة الغليان من الايثان لأنه قطبي ويكون روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاته.
2) درجة غليان الأغوال تزداد كلما زادت الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات.
مثال : درجة غليان البنتانول أعلى من الايثانول لأن كتلته الجزيئية أعلى بسبب زيادة قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات


الخواص الفيزيائية للأغوال :
* ارتفاع ذائبية الأغوال في الماء : 
1) جزيئات الأغوال تذوب في المذيبات القطبية مثل الماء للأسباب التالية:
أ) لأن جزيئات الأغوال قطبية لوجود فرق في السالبية الكهربية بين الكربون والأكسجين (C-O) وبين الأكسجين والهيدروجين (O-H)
ب) وجود روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئات الأغوال والماء كما يلي :





مثال: الغول الإيثيلي أعلى ذائبية في الماء من الايثان لأنه قطبي ويكون روابط هيدروجينية مع الماء.

2) ذائبية الأغوال تقل في الماء كلما زادت الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة الجزء الهيدروكربوني غير القطبي فيها.
مثال : ذائبية الايثانول في الماء أعلى من ذائبية البنتانول لأن كتلته الجزيئية أقل بسبب قلة الجزء الهيدروكربوني فيه.

* ارتفاع درجة الغليان للأغوال:
1) درجة غليان الأغوال مرتفعة للأسباب التالية:

1) لأن الأغوال قطبية بسبب وجود فرق في السالبية الكهربية بين الكربون والأكسجين (C-O) وبين الأكسجين والهيدروجين (O-H)

2) تحتوي على روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاتها كما يلي :




مثال: الغول الإيثيلي أعلى في درجة الغليان من الايثان لأنه قطبي ويكون روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاته.
2) درجة غليان الأغوال تزداد كلما زادت الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات.
مثال : درجة غليان البنتانول أعلى من الايثانول لأن كتلته الجزيئية أعلى بسبب زيادة قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات


الخواص الفيزيائية للأغوال :
* ارتفاع ذائبية الأغوال في الماء : 
1) جزيئات الأغوال تذوب في المذيبات القطبية مثل الماء للأسباب التالية:
أ) لأن جزيئات الأغوال قطبية لوجود فرق في السالبية الكهربية بين الكربون والأكسجين (C-O) وبين الأكسجين والهيدروجين (O-H)
ب) وجود روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئات الأغوال والماء كما يلي :





مثال: الغول الإيثيلي أعلى ذائبية في الماء من الايثان لأنه قطبي ويكون روابط هيدروجينية مع الماء.

2) ذائبية الأغوال تقل في الماء كلما زادت الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة الجزء الهيدروكربوني غير القطبي فيها.
مثال : ذائبية الايثانول في الماء أعلى من ذائبية البنتانول لأن كتلته الجزيئية أقل بسبب قلة الجزء الهيدروكربوني فيه.

* ارتفاع درجة الغليان للأغوال:
1) درجة غليان الأغوال مرتفعة للأسباب التالية:

1) لأن الأغوال قطبية بسبب وجود فرق في السالبية الكهربية بين الكربون والأكسجين (C-O) وبين الأكسجين والهيدروجين (O-H)

2) تحتوي على روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاتها كما يلي :




مثال: الغول الإيثيلي أعلى في درجة الغليان من الايثان لأنه قطبي ويكون روابط هيدروجينية بين جزيئاته.
2) درجة غليان الأغوال تزداد كلما زادت الكتلة الجزيئية بسبب زيادة قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات.
مثال : درجة غليان البنتانول أعلى من الايثانول لأن كتلته الجزيئية أعلى بسبب زيادة قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات​


----------



## h.chemist (6 مارس 2008)

تحضير الأغوال :
بعض طرق تحضير الأغوال :
أ) إضافة الماء إلى الألكينات في وجود حمض الكبريت المركز:





ملاحظة :
تطبق قاعدة ماركونيكوف هنا إذا كان الألكين غير متماثل حيث تضاف ذرة الهيدروجين للماء إلى ذرة الكربون الأقرب إلى الرابطة الثنائية التي تحتوي مباشرة على هيدروجين أكثر.

1) تحضير 2- بيوتانول:






2) تحضير (2- بروبانول) :






3) تحضير (2- ميثيل -2- بيوتانول) :






ب) تفاعل هاليدات الألكيل مع هيدروكسيد الفلز(هيروكسيد البوتاسيوم أو الصوديوم أو الليثيوم) لتكون الغول و هاليد فلز وتعرف هذه الطريقة بطريقة الاستبدال (الإحلال): 






1) تفاعل كلوريد الميثيل مع هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم لتحضير الميثانول.






2) تفاعل (2- يودو بروبان) مع هيدروكسيد الليثيوم لتكوين 2 – بروبانول.





ميكانيكة تفاعل استبدال الهاليد( X-) بمجموعة الهيدروكسيد (OH-) كما يلي :
يحدث فك الرابطة بين الكربون والكلور فكاً غير متجانس وتتكون رابطة بين الكربون والأكسجين . بالنسبة للرابطة بين الكربون والكلور رابطة قطبية لأن السالبية الكهربية للكلور أعلى من الكربون , وبهذا تحمل ذرة الكربون شيئاً من الشحنة الموجبة مما يساعد أيون الهيدروكسيل السالب على الاقتراب من ذرة الكربون والتجاذب معها والشروع في تكوين رابطة وهذا بدوره يؤدي إلى فك الرابطة بين الكربون والكلور حيث ينفصل الكلور مع إلكتروني الرابطة كما في الرسم التالي:





ج) طرق صناعية :

1) تحضير الميثانول :





2) تحضير الإيثانول :
قديماً :




حديثاً :




​


----------



## سلام الخزاعي (7 مارس 2008)

اتحفتنا بهذا التفصيل الجميل... شكرا لك .


----------



## بسام احمديوسف خالد (7 مارس 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## h.chemist (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا ليكم واتمني ان يكون الله في عوني لاني لا ابغي منه غير مرضاه وتوفيق الله ادعو لي بالله عليكم


----------



## حسام ح (16 مارس 2008)

مشكور ع هذا البحث


----------



## ابراهيم السقا (20 مارس 2008)

سؤال لك سيدى الفاضل هل من الممكن اضافة مادة إلى الكيروسين لتذيبه فى الماء وشكرا


----------



## احمد الجبوري (20 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ما فهمت ولا شيئ على العموم شكرا


----------



## جلنار امين (17 يناير 2011)

*الاردن*

عندي سؤال يا جماعة يمكن الو علاقة بالموضوع ليش الكحول المستخدم بلتعقيم لازم يكون تركيزه %70 مش اكتر؟؟؟


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## mido_lordship (28 نوفمبر 2013)

جلنار امين قال:


> عندي سؤال يا جماعة يمكن الو علاقة بالموضوع ليش الكحول المستخدم بلتعقيم لازم يكون تركيزه %70 مش اكتر؟؟؟


اعرف انه 60%


----------

